# USA Domestic Shipping from SYNTHETEK!



## Synthetek (Feb 4, 2015)

Synthetek is happy to announce that all US orders are now shipped from within the USA.

This will enable customers in the US to receive as quickly as overnight.


----------



## Queefer (Feb 5, 2015)

Synthetek said:


> Synthetek is happy to announce that all US orders are now shipped from within the USA.
> 
> This will enable customers in the US to receive as quickly as overnight.



This right here made my day!!!! The best is finally here !!!!

I always notice my Synthepure is opened when i get it and says inspected by customs...........they prolly took my stayroids too!!


----------



## K1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Great news...Been waiting for this option to come back for years now!!


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 6, 2015)

People are going to love this option from the USA.


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 11, 2015)

Ordered Synthergine and Synthepure. 3 day turn around time. That's really fast!


----------



## Synthetek (Feb 17, 2015)

Since the establishment of our US based distributorship, US based packages are arriving on average between 2-3 days from the time they are dispatched, this is a great leap compared to the shipping times of before.

We would like to thank our repeat customers and welcome all first time buyers for their custom!

We are working hard towards ensuring that you recieve your orders as quickly as possible!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is great new for all you guys in the US


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 26, 2015)

A great choice by Synthetek!!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 26, 2015)

I had failed to notice this till now. That is great news!
T


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 24, 2015)

Super fast Synthergine delivery!!! My liver is happy now


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 24, 2015)

This post just hit me today about the ease and quickness of getting these products now. I'm definately gonna give them a run in the future, especially when cutting down....ugh, being off sucks dick!


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 7, 2015)

Fast Fast Fast!!!:sSig_mail:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 7, 2015)

Before the compounds I swallowed could destroy my hepatic system, I had my Synthergine in hand ready to go!


----------



## odin (Apr 16, 2015)

Very smart move Synthetek!


----------



## K1 (May 13, 2015)

BUMP for my BOYS!!!


----------



## SURGE (May 21, 2015)

Synthepure on the way!


----------



## cybrsage (May 23, 2015)

Synthetek, your PMs are full, so here is what I was going to send you:


I figured you would want to know you have a broken link on your main page.  When I click on the link for syntherol it gives me the following error:

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected end of file in /home/synthete/public_html/wp-content/themes/jackman/header.php on line 122


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 1, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> Synthetek, your PMs are full, so here is what I was going to send you:
> 
> 
> I figured you would want to know you have a broken link on your main page.  When I click on the link for syntherol it gives me the following error:
> ...



I had informed them of the error. Was told they were switching servers over and run into some bugs. Should be getting everything corrected.


----------



## SURGE (Jun 1, 2015)

New US shipping is super fast!!


----------



## K1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Back up top for the Best!


----------



## powders101 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just picked up some l-carnitine from them. Great to deal with!


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 11, 2015)

powders101 said:


> Just picked up some l-carnitine from them. Great to deal with!



I love their Synthetine. 

Was reading how John Meadows was using it leading up to a couple of his shows and it worked great!


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great news. I am ready to order 3 products from Synthetic.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2015)

BEASTZ6 said:


> Great news. I am ready to order 3 products from Synthetic.



What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 20, 2015)

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## K1 (Oct 26, 2015)

BUMP for the BEST!!!


----------



## K1 (Mar 7, 2016)

*BACK up TOP!!*



Synthetek said:


> Synthetek is happy to announce that all US orders are now shipped from within the USA.
> 
> This will enable customers in the US to receive as quickly as overnight.



:goodnews::celebrate::sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Use code ELVIA1023 for 5% off your order and in the process help fund my synthetek log. Thanks  *


----------

